# Budgies sudden aggressive behaviour



## Jakkid (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone
I am not sure if I am posting this in the right place but I just wondered if anyone can offer any advice as to why my 7 year old budgie Stanley has suddenly become very aggressive? 
He has always been a bit of a grump and as his cage door is open all of the time, he is quite independent. He has two tweetie-pie birds that I think he thinks are his girlfriends.  He seems quite happy in his environment.
He prefers not be to handled but we always put him on our finger anyway to keep our contact with him and he will just sit there and look at us until we put our finger back near the cage and then he will just hop off again. Sometimes he will just fly off our finger back to the cage if he is really not in the mood.
Having said all this, he is not aggressive - just a bit grumpy.
However, on Monday night I changed his water and lent to his level to have a chat with him (to say goodnight ) and he was fine. But then yesterday morning, he had his feathers puffed up like he was annoyed and when we have got him on our finger, he has literally gone mad biting at it - really hard! He has even drawn a little blood from my finger!
Everyone says that it could just be his "season" but we have had him over 7 years and he has NEVER attacked us like this.
His feathers are not so puffed up today but he still being very aggressive and his biting is really hard - at one point it seemed he weren't going to let go! 
Nothing in his environment has changed - we havent moved his cage or his toys or anything?
The only thing that has happened is that some new budgies have moved in next door. We cant hear them or anything but I didnt know whether maybe he could sense them or something? I am completely clutching at straws at this - especially as the new budgies are not really that close. 
Can anyone offer any advice? Thanks Jakki
Any ideas?


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Budgies are a destructive bird anyway, even those who are calm can have there moment, and as for the new budgies you might not hear them, but i bet he does..LOL or he might be just having an off week. dont worry to much.

I just wondering, have you seen him scratching at all, i mean more than normal, im just wondering if he may have mites and it Peeing him off, just a thought, My Budgie had them once, and it did upset him


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

my old budgie was very tame, he would sit on your hand, let you stroke him etc etc. Every so often he would really go for you though.. sometimes drawing blood. he used to attack if he was tired and i tried to get him out of his cage. (you couldnt go near him after 9pm, that was his bedtime lol) also sometimes i would have him sitting on my desk while i did my homework and he would attack my fingers.. i dont think he liked pens for some reason? its a bit weird how your bird is suddenly attacking. keep an eye on him as he may be feeling a bit under the weather. Hopefully he is just having a bit of an 'off day'


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,

It maybe a sign of that he is not well, especially if he is fluffed up.

Is he eating and pooping ok? It might be worth getting him checked by an avian vet if you have any doubts.

Good luck


----------

